# Quick Change Dial Indicator



## T Hilde (Mar 9, 2016)

Found the plans for this little gem on the web somewhere. Waiting on the threaded post for the height adjustment. 












WP_000861



__ T Hilde
__ Mar 7, 2016



						AXA style holder for a dial indicator
					



The dovetails were hand filed after hogging out most of the material.


----------



## T Hilde (Mar 12, 2016)

Got the screw with an internal hex key on Friday and this project in completed. 












WP_000864



__ T Hilde
__ Mar 12, 2016



						dial indicator finished. Adjusting post added.


----------

